# New Jersey Paramedic Programs



## alihawkins (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi was wondering if anyone here has went to any of the NJ paramedic programs at either Union County, MONOC or Jersey City.

If so what is the feedback specifically at Union County College.

Is the class tough, are the instructors good?  What book do you use?

I currently work at 40hr a week job which also requires that I take call on top of my regular 40 hours.  Is going to medic school at UCC and keeping my full time job doable?

Any feed back would be helpful.

Thanks 
Alison


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 4, 2010)

From what I have been told, Union County's paramedic program is the toughest in the state.... however, it also is the best, and prepares you the best to take the National Registry paramedic test when you complete it.

Most programs used to be 7pm-10pm and every other or every saturday.  I heard they changed it to 4pm to 7pm, but it depends on the program.  call them and ask.

Also, you need to be sponsored by an ALS project to become a NJ paramedic.  This means you need to apply to get it; this also means that you don't get to select your program, it gets selected by the program you apply to.

good luck


----------



## EMTRabbit (Oct 7, 2010)

alihawkins said:


> Hi was wondering if anyone here has went to any of the NJ paramedic programs at either Union County, MONOC or Jersey City.
> 
> If so what is the feedback specifically at Union County College.
> 
> ...



Kinda far off but i asked the same question and i got the let me google that for you response. so far what my googling tells me its offered by county colleges and you need hospital sponsership. Go to like a county college page and in the search bar type paramedic and bam there you go.

Union County's page is UCCParamedic.com


----------



## Uller55 (Oct 10, 2010)

*It's tough!*

When I worked for Rural/Metro In NJ the medic program was only offered throug Hosp ER's doto the MICU were Hospt based. You had to get hired through the ER first and then after a year they sponcer you to goto the program.

Not sure if that is still the case!

I came down to VA Beach, They have a B to P in 21 weeks.


----------

